# November 24, 2016 Aransas Pass



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

While most of you were eating turkey and enjoying family, I was out with 3 folks from China who are students at University of Texas and a repeat customer who put this together for them. This was their first bay fishing trip and they did a great job of learning how to cast and catch fish on free liner shrimp in deep water. The wind was a little high early but it calmed down as the morning went along and made it a lot easier for them to enjoy and learn about fishing and the bays. They got a nice mixed bag of fish, one even got a 33â€ red that we released to live some more. Thanks folks for a great day and look forward to having you back again soon


----------

